# Why do so many guys not wear shirts at home?



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, I know this thread is just about as weird as it gets, but I notice from family members / friends that a lot of guys don't wear any shirt when they are at home. Like one of my distant family members...whenever I skype with them, this guy never has any shirt on and I think it's pretty funny, actually. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, don't get me wrong, it's their house, their privacy, their rules, I'm not saying put your shirt on or anything like that, but I'm just wondering why this is. Is there an evolutionary basis to it?

Any guys here who are like that? Just curious, why do you do it?

And why do so many guys take off their shirts when they are angry? Another observation.

I mean, am I the only one who made this observation, or has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I mean..... Why not?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Kiba said:


> I mean..... Why not?


Just curious.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Just curious.


I usually take my pants off too as a value add when i get home.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ 😃


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They must live in a warm climate.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I've noticed in a bunch of those youtube "prank" videos that often when a guy gets offended he pulls his shirt off, "Comeon bro you wanna start somethin?" :lol

I'm not really a bare chest guy, so I never got the whole walking around shirtless, maybe it's for guys with a lot of testosterone showing off their manhood or something.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Why wear anything. No wait I live with my parents right now.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

I'm way more prone to take my pants off at home. They have their way of ending up.. off.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe it's more comfortable/less restricting for them...?

I prefer to...go braless...at home for such reasons. :um Wish I could in public, too.

Also, this thread immediately made me think of this:









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0d/b1/4c/0db14c2da1448f85db0486b0947b1f26.jpg


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, I think it is a matter of comfort for most guys. Just the feeling of fabric on some people's skin isn't as comfortable as having their skin exposed to the air. I certainly have trouble sleeping with a shirt on, for that reason. And hey man, why mess up a perfectly good shirt in a fight when you can take it off ahead of time? That comes from experience, believe me!

And yeah, if you live in the tropics/sub-tropics, you're probably one of these guys.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why bother dirtying a shirt if you're just sitting around at home?


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

Taking off your shirt while fighting is simple, they have got less to grab hold of so they can't start dragging you round by your shirt.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, don't get me wrong, it's their house, their privacy, their rules, I'm not saying put your shirt on or anything like that, but I'm just wondering why this is. *Is there an evolutionary basis to it?*


well, back in the stone age, nobody wore shirts, so technically.. yes...


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I hate the feeling of sweat rolling down my back so I usually keep a shirt on. But yeah, it isn't just men. A lot of women switch over to a tshirt and boyshorts when they're home.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Depends on the season. During summer I only wear some shorts without underwear, that's all  .


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

They must have their central heating set high, and wear no shirt to cool down. I see topless men walking around during the summer on a warm day. It could also be something to do with evolution, maybe some people evolved not to wear a shirt due to selective breading.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

im only nude at home. whats so bad about it?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

because they forgot where all their shirts are and they can't just buy more because you can't go into a store without a shirt, so they have no choice but to be shirtless at home.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Maybe someone stole them all, they can't afford to buy any or they don't have any that are clean.

Usually, when I see men without their shirt, it's warm, but not warm enough not to need a shirt, so it looks like they like the look of themselves or something, and they want everyone to see.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

It's comfortable maybe, like the feeling when you take your bra off, such a good feeling.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unless I start sweating while working on something, I prefer to wear a shirt. I feel weird without one.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

you can guess perfectly well what types of guys are more likely to do it than others:


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Because we are MACHO!!!



no t-shirt or wife-beater!
pick one. lol


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> They must live in a warm climate.


The relative I skype with lives in Europe, closer to the north. So, not really. Or at least not in his case.


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

I knew someone would post Axl LOL


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I do it because I don't go anywhere and want to keep my clothes in good condition. Also less laundry. Besides the human body isn't meant to be covered 24/7 imo.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just wear a tank top and underwear most of the time. Only if it gets chilly do I put shorts on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the cool breeze on my nips.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe they think theyre too sexy for their shirt, too sexy it hurts


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

anxious87 said:


> Maybe they think theyre too sexy for their shirt, too sexy it hurts


Right, said fred


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Ok, I know this thread is just about as weird as it gets, but I notice from family members / friends that a lot of guys don't wear any shirt when they are at home. Like one of my distant family members...whenever I skype with them, this guy never has any shirt on and I think it's pretty funny, actually. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, don't get me wrong, it's their house, their privacy, their rules, I'm not saying put your shirt on or anything like that, but I'm just wondering why this is. Is there an evolutionary basis to it?
> 
> Any guys here who are like that? Just curious, why do you do it?
> 
> ...


Maybe they know it makes you wonder about it and they hope you'll blog about their torsos so they can feel special...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My dad and brothers does it. I don't because I'm too insecure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I go shirtless when I'm alone, I don't see the point of wearing one. When angry? Maybe its an intimidation tactic when about to fight another guy or/and helps with mobility during a fight?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i only take my shirt off going to bed. my shirt rubbing against the bed fabric feels weird


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I always hated clothes. Why do guys get to run around without shirts on? Even legally outside!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> you can guess perfectly well what types of guys are more likely to do it than others:


The first thought that popped into my head is his pecs going _boingy-boingy-boingy_.

:um ...

Well...every time a Victoria's Secret ad comes on I compulsively start chanting, "Boobs! Boobs! Boobs!" So there. ;_;

Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Comfort reasons. When I'm at home I'm either in shorts or boxers only
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Ape said:


> Yeah, I think it is a matter of comfort for most guys. Just the feeling of fabric on some people's skin isn't as comfortable as having their skin exposed to the air. I certainly have trouble sleeping with a shirt on, for that reason. And hey man, why mess up a perfectly good shirt in a fight when you can take it off ahead of time? That comes from experience, believe me!
> 
> And yeah, if you live in the tropics/sub-tropics, you're probably one of these guys.


No matter how cold it is I must sleep in my boxers it shorts only
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

If it's warm weather and no one is home I usually won't wear a shirt. I don't know why, I used to always wear an undershirt, but now I tend to sleep with no shirt on. Maybe it's a subconscious thing to save laundry.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

What kind of men are we talking about?


Nice hard bodies?

Mid-20's?

A little rough around the edges?

^_^

Pls send them my way, I'll get them off your hands immediately thnx


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

They just feel a burning need to smear deodorant all over the couch, bed, other people..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> They just feel a burning need to smear deodorant all over the couch, bed, *other people..*


I will happily indulge said need. :yes

But only if sexy.

Then otherwise, no

LOL


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> I will happily indulge said need. :yes
> 
> But only if sexy.
> 
> ...


I think it happens far less than poor or fat people doing it simply because they don't have any clean shirts...


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess it's all in how you grew up. My Dad and brother never did this,so I've always found it to be slightly gross and odd. It only takes a few seconds to throw on a t-shirt.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Still Waters said:


> I guess it's all in how you grew up. My Dad and brother never did this,so I've always found it to be slightly gross and odd. It only takes a few seconds to throw on a t-shirt.


Women shirtless is a work of art.. Men shirtless... usually its a travesty against nature. I'd pay most women to not wear a shirt. I'd pay most men TO wear a shirt lol.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

While at home, I wear what are traditionally called "wife beaters." Not sure WHY they are called that, but I wear 'em. I mean, I wear 'em all the time underneath my other clothes, but at home during the summer, I wear just 'em. (and pants n that 'ish, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I dont wear a shirt at home when it hot as it more hotter to wear one


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't want to see someone's hairy underarms and clumpy,cakey, wads of deodorant. Nor do I find it appealing to have their back sweat covering the back of my couch or chairs. It's so strange to have a conversation with someone who's shirtless -I just want to scream at them to put on a shirt so I can gradually block all of that out. Oh and WHY is it almost always the potbellied old guys that do this???


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

Is this a thing? I for one always wear a shirt unless I'm sleeping


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Maybe it's more comfortable/less restricting for them...?
> 
> I prefer to...go braless...at home for such reasons. :um Wish I could in public, too.
> 
> ...


That's immediately what I thought of as well.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i was at the park shirtless today . lol. its comfortable and i look alright without a shirt so why not. i like seeing chicks look at me.


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't like clothes in general, I would walk around in public naked if I wouldn't get arrested
plus people say I look better shirtless


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Unless it's cold I find it comfortable to walk around at home shirtless or in nothing but boxers. There's nothing behind it except comfort. If have the place to myself I even enjoy spending time nude for spells as well


----------

